# my car having a go at concours ford fair 2009



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

bit late up loading

had a go at concours this year, only a modded mondeo class this year so had to go in that, came runner up against the modded peps

few photos of my car  & some other amazing stuff:doublesho

thanks to ben for helping me prep on the day

had a few punters looking round it , good when u see some of the other stuff on show


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Well done to come runner up is damn good, i used to do show and shine but that was in a different league to concourse!


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

tmlvaleting said:


> Well done to come runner up is damn good, i used to do show and shine but that was in a different league to concourse!


thanks, to see how some of these peps do concours is mindblowing

when u see some of these cars come out of box trailers for there one outing of the year


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

have won a few awards my self!! in my young years lol! well done mate! rewarding isnt it! make sure it doesnt take over your life!

if only i could let my car get mucky! lol old habits die hard!!


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

:thumb: 


getting peps looking at it the best bit


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

i recall when i had my mini and i showed it! a couple turned up spent all day on there car! while i was looking around! at buying a few bits! (theres had more rust on it than a little) but i have to admit they did try! mine had a few flys on it (nothing major but to many for my liking) i parked it up and won first price! lol!  made me chuckle!!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

modern cars and concours what a joke imo theres nothing to look at under the bonnet apart from a massive engine cover. i know theres more to it than that but i,m
sure you get my drift.


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

dennis said:


> modern cars and concours what a joke imo theres nothing to look at under the bonnet apart from a massive engine cover. i know theres more to it than that but i,m
> sure you get my drift.


thanks for the useless comment:thumb:


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

PTAV said:


> i recall when i had my mini and i showed it! a couple turned up spent all day on there car! while i was looking around! at buying a few bits! (theres had more rust on it than a little) but i have to admit they did try! mine had a few flys on it (nothing major but to many for my liking) i parked it up and won first price! lol!  made me chuckle!!


see all sorts at these shows

hoping for standard mondeo class next year, so not going up against the blue argos hose cover peps


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Does look nice and i'm not a ford boy.

No under side pics of the blue escort up on stands?


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Car looks good. well done.

There were some amazing cars there, as usual.

Chris.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Well done mate, im hoping to be having a good next year with the sapph.

I had a good look round your car very nice top job.

I spent an hour + round this little beauty.










More here, http://www.imagejb.co.uk/2009a/e777/


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

james_RScos said:


> Well done mate, im hoping to be having a good next year with the sapph.
> 
> I had a good look round your car very nice top job.
> 
> ...


thanks :thumb:

i would have sex with that


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

good result for your hard work.

loving that Escort RST !


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome shots mate! How do you keep the underside so clean?!


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

loving all of them cars especially the white escort :thumb: if only the insurance would insure me  as im only 19....*cough* £3000 *cough*


----------

